# Recommend White Shepherd in GA, Fl, or SC?



## Talihawk1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hello!

I've been reading through the forums, searching them and the net in general for a long coated white german shepherd / swiss shepherd breeder in Georgia, Florida or South Carolina.

I've found many but most are either not expecting a litter until the end of 2014 or do not do any health tests, or raise their dogs indoors / in their homes.

I'm hoping some folks here can give me a suggestion or recommendation. I daily check rescue orgs like petfinder, echo dogs, petango, etc in hopes of finding one in need of rehoming too. I do not have my heart set on a puppy. 

I'd really like to get a female and so far all the ones in rescue or shelters seem to be male and / or heart worm positive, or way outside my range of travel.

Thanks so very much for any help you can give!

Stephanie


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Why don't you check out some of the WGSD clubs ... they may know of dogs in the states you mentioned.
White German Shepherd Dog Club of America, Inc. || Welcome
White German Shepherd Dog Club International, Inc - Home
American White Shepherd Association, AWSA

Not sure if Joanne knows of anyone, but you could try her too: 
WSCC White Shepherd Club of Canada


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Stephanie, please don't let heartworm positive be a deal-breaker if you find a rescued dog that otherwise fits all your criteria. I know it's a scary disease, but it's (usually) very treatable, esp. in the early stages in a younger dog. 

I've taken several through treatment, and while the two months of rest isn't fun, most dogs get through the fast-kill treatment just fine. I've also been hearing many reports in Louisiana's of rescues who do the "slow" kill treatment are seeing dogs test clear the worms in just 6 months on one round of Doxycycline (generic antibiotic) for 4 weeks, and keeping them on Advantage Multi instead of ivermectin. That's about $15/month, plus whatever the doxy costs (should be under $50 if you shop around). If you need to talk through whether to pull a HW+ dog, lots of us here who've been through it can help you. 

I have two that are fully recovered from HW--they have no lasting ill effects and are energetic, spunky dogs. 

Don't give up -- I just placed a foster this weekend in a forever home in Louisiana. The dog was white, female, and HW neg--they're out there.  

Good luck!!!


----------



## Talihawk1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi Arycrest, 

I've tried those resources already, which is why I came to this board in search of 'word of mouth advertisers'. Thanks for trying! 

Hey Magwart ! Thanks for the info. I've just spoken with my vet and they say there shouldn't be any major health issues after the fact. However after loosing two dogs recently I really want to make sure any dog I get is the healthiest it can be. 

If you hear of any dogs in rescue orgs down my way please don't hesitate to let me know!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Sent you a PM


----------



## talihawk (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks! i've had some log in troubles so could you resend the message? or send it to talihawk at yahoo dot com? 

Thanks!


----------

